# Amplificadores de audio: Tabla Tensión vs Potencia Posible



## Fogonazo

Hermosa tabla (Casi bíblica) que vincula la tensión del transformador con la máxima potencia posible del amplificador.

Se puede emplear de 2 formas.

1) Teniendo el transformador y sus datos permite conocer fácilmente que potencia de audio se puede llegar a conseguir.
2) Queriendo tener xx potencia de audio que tensión de transformador se necesita.






​
Algunas preguntas:

¿ Por que escribí máxima potencia *posible* ?
- Porque siempre se dependerá del tipo de circuito adoptado, algunos esquemas necesitan una mayor tensión que otros para conseguir igual potencia.

Si le pongo 45 transistores sobre la rama positiva y otros tantos sobre la rama negativa ¿ Cuanta mas potencia consigo ?
- *! La Misma ¡*, a lo sumo podrás conseguir que el amplificador pueda trabajar con una menor impedancia de carga.

¿ Por que el tema se encuentra "Cerrado" ?
- Porque esto no es para discutir, es un *"Hecho"*


----------

